# GPU custom duty?



## sahil121 (Nov 7, 2012)

hello freinds myself sahil from mumbai.i wanted to ask you about the custom duty applicable on the components if you or you freinds bring them from outside india.
i have a freind living in hong kong.i have asked him to bring me new graphic card sapphire radeon hd 7950(prices are really high in india compared to cheapest in hong kong). please let me know is he become liable to any custom duty?how much it is?how can i reduce it or save it?please freinds help me if you have any idea about it...thank you


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2012)

~27%
Buy from India IMO, cause if you are buying from outside, then the final cost (i.e. GPU cost+customs) will be almost same as Indian price, and above all, you will lose the warranty.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2012)

For a single Graphic card, I don't think you need to pay any duty. The duty needs to be paid if you're carrying certain number of items. But you won't get Indian warranty unless international warranty is available for that specific product.


----------



## sahil121 (Nov 8, 2012)

@cilus are you sure? my freind can carry it with whole box or he have to unpack it nd ?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

sahil121 said:


> @cilus are you sure? my freind can carry it with whole box or he have to unpack it nd ?


My brother often buys computer peripherals from newegg and carries it along with him. 
They do charge you for a single monitor so they can charge you for a single GPU too.
So to be on the safer side, you ll have to show it as a used item (unbox it) or else theres a fair chance you will be charged.

When I was ordering my GPU, I also had the warranty doubt --- I learnt that you cant claim any GPU warranty here in India --- You ll have to RMA it back to US


----------



## sahil121 (Nov 8, 2012)

@thetrueviking bro i will get concerned about warranty if the price difference is 1k or 2k but in hong kong price differences about 9 10k so lots of money...how much duty your brother pays for hardware? like the above guy mentioned is it about 27%..if i claim it as a used one them no custos or less duty? i even wanted him to bring asus sabertooth z77 mobo but worried about this greedy customs


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2012)

sahil121 said:


> @cilus are you sure? my freind can carry it with whole box or he have to unpack it nd ?



If your friend unbox it and declare it as personal item, then no custom will be charged.



sahil121 said:


> i even wanted him to bring asus sabertooth z77 mobo but worried about this greedy customs



Same thing applies to you. Unpack it, i.e. break the seal, purposefully damage the box a little bit, draw some scratch with pen in the box, so that they can understand it is an used item etc etc.
Personally speaking, my relatives, parents, and even I myself bought lots of electronic and other instrument in this way and yet to changed for customs for the products.
And last buy not least, appearance & attitude of carrying person matters.


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2012)

Bought asus rt-n13u from UK, my friend bought it with the box. he did not pay customs. his allowed package weight is inclusive my router


----------



## Naxal (Nov 8, 2012)

personal item wont be charged as long as the total value of the items brought are under Rs. value limit imposed by the type of visa and country coming from.

For example, travel visa to singapure allows u to purchase and bring goods upto Rs. 75k per head, meaning a family of 2 can bring goods upto Rs. 1,50,000/-. However those goods should be under the excluded category. Like electronical items are allowed but no CAR or motorbike is allowed.

Please check with the visa and immigration document given for more information.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

sahil121 said:


> if i claim it as a used one them no custos or less duty? i even wanted him to bring asus sabertooth z77 mobo but worried about this greedy customs


If you have unboxed it and shown it as a used product - you cannot be charged.


----------



## d3p (Nov 8, 2012)

sahil121 said:


> hello freinds myself sahil from mumbai.i wanted to ask you about the custom duty applicable on the components if you or you freinds bring them from outside india.
> i have a freind living in hong kong.i have asked him to bring me new graphic card sapphire radeon hd 7950(prices are really high in india compared to cheapest in hong kong). please let me know is he become liable to any custom duty?how much it is?how can i reduce it or save it?please freinds help me if you have any idea about it...thank you




First thing first, in case you friend is abroad for more than 3months, then i guess he can carry upto items worth 25k [verified after reaching homeland based on the visa stamping & dates]. If the duration is more, then he can still carry more items.

Now the custom part, in case your friend carries the card in his Check-In Bag, after stripping all the factory covers & seals, declaring it a Personal used item then, your friend might not pay any custom charges.

In case you want him to carry with the outer cover & blah blah ; then surely he will be caught & end up paying 17% to 27% of actual cost based on the Original Bill. So carrying an valid bill invoice is required, otherwise trash can or more charges.

No way, he can carry the entire thing in the cargo, as Electronic Circuits Boards or products are strictly no allowed in cargo. But he can just carry your GPU Box & rest of the items likes bundled cables in the cargo & the GPU in the Check In Bag.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

Naxal said:


> personal item wont be charged as long as the total value of the items brought are under Rs. value limit imposed by the type of visa and country coming from.
> 
> For example, travel visa to singapure allows u to purchase and bring goods upto Rs. 75k per head, meaning a family of 2 can bring goods upto Rs. 1,50,000/-. However those goods should be under the excluded category. Like electronical items are allowed but no CAR or motorbike is allowed.
> 
> Please check with the visa and immigration document given for more information.



I second that.For every country there is a different set of Custom Rules. 

Moreover if he is a confident smartmouth he can get along with a lot without even paying a single buck,but thats a secondary option!


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 9, 2012)

What everyone else is saying. I got a mobo and GPU through a friend, he had to show the open box and paid no duties and didn't have any trouble at either end.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

Best calculator KTD - Price Calculator


----------



## sahil121 (Nov 9, 2012)

_AkasH_ said:


> What everyone else is saying. I got a mobo and GPU through a friend, he had to shoes the open box and paid no duties and didn't have any trouble at either end.




u brought high end mobo?i have asked him to bring hd7950(23k in india), asus sabertoothz77 (18k india) but getting for combined 26k in hong kong yet they wil allow me duty free? please answer if u sure about it freind



The Incinerator said:


> I second that.For every country there is a different set of Custom Rules.
> 
> Moreover if he is a confident smartmouth he can get along with a lot without even paying a single buck,but thats a secondary option!



he is confident person i have no doubt about it but tell me this is ok or nt?
1) i wil ask him to unpack gfx card and remove lebels and carry it in chekin bag nd what should i do about mobo? same thing or any other different trick?


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 10, 2012)

My mobo costs 17 or 18k in India and my GPU costs 23k. He had no problems at the airport. Just make sure to mention its for personal use and open it if they ask.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 10, 2012)

Just put it in the luggage and say you were using it ,they wont harass for parts like that they dont understand.


----------



## sahil121 (Nov 10, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Just put it in the luggage and say you were using it ,they wont harass for parts like that they dont understand.



thank you everyone for your replies...i wil ask him to get it as a used item hope everything goes fine....should i close the thread or should i close it after getting everything safely in my hand : D thank you once again freinds



_AkasH_ said:


> My mobo costs 17 or 18k in India and my GPU costs 23k. He had no problems at the airport. Just make sure to mention its for personal use and open it if they ask.


thank you freind


----------

